# Xchange Lease Purchase



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

It's been about 3 years since the start of Xchange Leasing, even though it has been sold to Fair.com. Just wondering if any of those initial Xchange customers will be purchasing or have already purchased their vehicle at lease end? If purchased already, what kind of experience did you have?


----------



## Slaymeechie (Nov 2, 2018)

Still have mines. Damn portal stop clicking my payments but still adding payments due. Can’t even get into the site. It’s been about 3 weeks. I’m really over it. ‍♀


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

My Corolla payment gets auto deducted from my debit card every week. I'm 16 months in. 85000 miles so far. 16 free oil changes so far. I've put one set of tires on it, that is my only expense outside of engine air filters, wiper blades, a set of rubber mats, and a set of hubcaps. Great car. Fair deal.

I'm also unable to make manual payments through the portal. Calling them is an exercise in futility, they won't take a payment over the phone anymore.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Portal seems to be back up today.


----------

